# ideas? adapt craftsman 42" snowbade to Scotts 42" lawn tractor



## trs11758 (Oct 19, 2010)

want to adapt a Craftsman snowblade 42" model 486.26459 Mfg 6/79 (paid $10 bucks for it at a swap meet)It is in very good shape. 
To my Scotts 42" 17hp model 42502X8 Mfg 8/96(Murray built?) ,sold at Home Depot (was told closest Cousin is a JD Sabre L100/L110) 
I cannot find any factory snow blade info for Scotts, the plow has a long rectangular bar going down the center that has 2 round mounts coming from the sides of it,Pins go through it on the ends..it might hang off under the chassis from where the mower mounting bracket attaches.
Does the chassis have to be reinforced if i make large oval shaped mounts to hang it?or do the mounts have to be triangle shaped( 2 (1/2")bolts in each top to mount it on the chassis and 1 hole in each to fit the round mounts to the blade).The bracket to raise the plow looks like i have to drill 2 small holes through the foot rest and mount the plate on top. I like to ask first before doing any fabrication work, and get a much advice as possible.I am unable to find the correct manual for the plow.. Sears tells me it is not in the computer system.
I intend on using it for yard/leveling/scraper/fill work also, light to medium duty service.. I do not wish to damage the chassis..or weaken it. the plow i can reinforce...


----------

